# Brinkman Smoker



## Bodie2 (Nov 21, 2021)

My friend had a Brinkman Smoker given to him. Would like some information on it. If anyone can help it would be appreciated.  Thank You


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 21, 2021)

Looks to be charcoal  ? No experience but should be similar to the WSM. I had the electric model and loved it


----------



## kilo charlie (Nov 21, 2021)

Welcome to SMF! 

What sort of information are you looking for? Brinkmann is no longer made so if you're looking for replacement parts or something that's one story. If you're looking for information on how to use it that's another conversation.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Nov 21, 2021)

That what I started on.  No adjustments but made great BBQ.  I can still remember how good those ribs where.


----------



## JIMSMOKES (Nov 21, 2021)

That's what I started on also. Made some of the best turkeys and hams I've ever done. Remember my last cook on it. About half way through cook waterpan sprung a leak and killed my fire.  Bought it at end of season for 50% off the 29.95 price tag. Miss that lil cooker.


----------



## xonevoh (Dec 18, 2021)

I personally think that it's charcoal.


----------



## DougE (Dec 18, 2021)

912smoker said:


> Looks to be charcoal  ? No experience but should be similar to the WSM. I had the electric model and loved it


Looks like a charcoal one to me, too. I still have a working electric one. There is a small crack in the water pan, but I always lined it with foil anyhow. I did find a replacement water pan online, but they wanted half what I paid for the smoker for it.


----------

